# Catch Magazine



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

The latest edition is up.

http://www.catchmagazine.net/

Killer photography as always.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

This magazine is amazing, the photos are great.

Looks like we have some locals in there.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

RnF said:


> This magazine is amazing, the photos are great.
> 
> *Looks like we have some locals in there*.


That's what I thought too !! Any of those yours thresh?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> Any of those yours thresh?


I own one of the fly rods that is advertised in the mag! That's about as close as I come to having something in there. :shock:


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd never seen that magazine before. The photography is amazing. Thanks for sharing. I'm subscribed!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I love the pic of the MP with Timp in the background. I need to get out of this office.....


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Flyfishn247 said:


> I love the pic of the MP with Timp in the background.


Me too ; ).. way to go Adam! Plus 1 for the local boy.

Adam's site -->http://adambarkerphotography.com/


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

all kinda of local guys in the pictures. The one of Timp in the background is Nick from Western R.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> all kinda of local guys in the pictures. The one of Timp in the background is Nick from Western R.


Yeah its great! I really like the shot of a Jedi master Stu.

I think you meant his is the B&W shot on the LP


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

stumanchu


----------

